# Thank you all



## EricNoah (Apr 23, 2004)

I don't know why, but I'm feeling particularly grateful that there's a place like EN World where I can chat with fellow gamers who are fun and thoughtful.  Thank you all for making EN World such a great place to hang out.  You folks rule.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 23, 2004)

Geez, Eric- thank _you_ for starting it all!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Ya, it's all your fault!!  You created this place, you made the rules, it's your grandmother we have to watch out for.  

Big thanks goes out to all of EN World!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 23, 2004)

This is probably one of the best sites on the net. It seems like I'm constantly amazed at the low amount of flame wars(well, there are some, but nothing really major like you see at most places) and other fights that break out at other boards.

So wait...should we be thanking Eric, his grandmother, or ourselves?


----------



## MerricB (Apr 23, 2004)

You're not trying just for more Petz cash, are you, Eric? 

Seriously, thanks for starting this place. It's one of the truly great places on the 'net.

Cheers!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 23, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> You're not trying just for more Petz cash, are you, Eric?



 You're one to talk, Merric.


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 23, 2004)

You know what would be awesome ... a "send Eric's grandmother a card" drive.  Oh man, I wonder ... would it make her day or would it freak her out??


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 23, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> You're not trying just for more Petz cash, are you, Eric?




I'm trying to see how long it will take my female snail (Thomasina) to starve to death.  That's just the kind of guy I am.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 23, 2004)

Eric, that would rock my world. Does she know about the Rule?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

A few thousand letters from gamers....that is a scarey thought


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 23, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Eric, that would rock my world. Does she know about the Rule?




I don't even think she knows about the website!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 23, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> You know what would be awesome ... a "send Eric's grandmother a card" drive.  Oh man, I wonder ... would it make her day or would it freak her out??



 You do realize that most of us here would actually do that if we could, right? It is kind of scary though


----------



## Mark (Apr 23, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I don't even think she knows about the website!




_...and she calls herself a gamer..._



Luv ya, EN (World)!


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 23, 2004)

If I were to do it, I would maybe have folks send them to me and I would bundle them up and send them to her, after ... shall we say, checking them to make sure they don't break the rule she inspired.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 23, 2004)

Eric- that would be so cool!  And you know, if what I know about grams holds true with yours, she'd be touched by the gesture _just because it came, ultimately, from you._


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm in  that's a VERY cool idea


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Count me in!!  I think it's a great idea!!


----------



## MerricB (Apr 24, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I'm trying to see how long it will take my female snail (Thomasina) to starve to death.  That's just the kind of guy I am.




Someone once compared me to you - in reference to my D&D Miniatures page. Now, I'm not so sure it was a compliment.

Letting your female snail starve to death? Oh dear!

###

It was a compliment - I know very few people I'd rather be compared to, even though I know that what you did for 3E is far more significant than anything I might do. Thank you again, Eric, for everything.

Cheers!


----------



## KB9JMQ (Apr 24, 2004)

Thank you Eric for starting my second home.
Also I would love to send your Grandma a card.


----------



## JoeBlank (Apr 24, 2004)

What everybody else said, yeah. 

The ultimate thanks goes to Eric, for creating and building this place. Of course, so many others have made it continue to be great, including Morrus and all the mods, plus all the regulars.

Count me in for an Eric's-grandmother-friendly card!


----------



## thalmin (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm in. Should we address them "Eric's Grandmother" or what?


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 24, 2004)

Let me think about the timing of this -- I think she's got a birthday coming up this summer.


----------



## thalmin (Apr 24, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Let me think about the timing of this -- I think she's got a birthday coming up this summer.



Or Mother's Day is nearly here.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 24, 2004)

Count me in! What a great way to thank her for helping keep ENWorld a great place, even if she doesn't know what she's doing!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 24, 2004)

thank you Eric.


----------



## Buttercup (Apr 24, 2004)

Eric, sending your grandmother cards is a truly cool idea.  She should know that she has become an internet icon!


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 24, 2004)

We're in as well.

joe and suzi


----------



## Chronosome (Apr 24, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Let me think about the timing of this -- I think she's got a birthday coming up this summer.



 Cooool. I'm in.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 25, 2004)

thank you, EN.


i'm in too for the letter campaign.

the image of Santa Claus receiving letters in a courthouse comes to mind...


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 25, 2004)

Heh. I can see why Eric wants to 'filter' the results of such a letter-writing campaign....

 "Grok the Berserker thanks you for a good time & all the help"

 :\


----------



## Maldur (Apr 26, 2004)

Good idea


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 26, 2004)

Chipping in the bowl. Yup, that's a great idea about the postcards, and what a wonderful oppertunity for us all to show our appreciation of _your_ site IRL.


----------



## BSF (Apr 26, 2004)

Ooh!  I want to send a card!

OK, Eric would like to kind of filter them, which is cool.  So, I would suggest that maybe all of us just get a postcard, as opposed to a greeting card or something.  You know, something pretty from a local region.  Why a postcard?  
- X number of postcards will be much easier for Eric to handle, stack and rubberband together than a bunch of greeting cards or whatnot.  
- The size of a postcard helps assure a succint message (unlike many of my posts.)
- It's cool to see postcards from many disparate locations.
- They tend to have grandma friendly pictures.  Non-offensive and many have a nice picture that is suitable for tacking to a wall, dropping in an album, or putting on the mantle.  

Of course, this is just a suggestion, so feel free to rebut me.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Apr 26, 2004)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Why a postcard?



- Eric can "filter" them without having to open any envelopes/suffer paper cuts


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah, ok -- the Postcard thing is a great idea.  I'll check with Russ and put together something "official" shortly.  Thanks!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 27, 2004)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> - They tend to have grandma friendly pictures.





I live in Denmark, so don't count on it .. but I'll be a nice lad .. this time.

Anyways Eric, if you're worried about privacy issues, and I think you might be. Set up a short term post box address, it's relatively cheap.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll chip in. What they said. Thanks to everyone for everything.  I'm good for a postcard, too.


----------



## ConnorSB (Apr 29, 2004)

mmm... postcardage! I'll definitly send one in!

And thank you Eric. This place sucks away so much of my time, its like I live in this URL or something...


----------

